# Hello and I need help finding a trader



## Volksdragon (Aug 14, 2014)

Just joined long time lurker 
Grown up kid who used to sail with parents 

Trying to trade 15,000$ 200mph+ plus 1978 scirocco turbo 
drag racing classic Vw
For a live aboard cruiser and bug out 
6montbs of nonstop work to his hot rod 
Plus 30 years of documented work by a famous tuning company 

36 year old hot rod , Turbo alone cost 2100$
Pink slip in hand from 1985 has only had 2 owners 
Me and a former racer 

The hardware: 
2.0 twin cam 16v 87 head + newer 97 2,0 block 
Kevlar 1.8t timing belt 
With new headgasket, and arp headstuds 
8:1 compression 
T77 turbo can make 1000 whp if wanted 
I have new turbines in bubble wrap to make 1300hp 
1990 corrado transmission 
1990 corrado computer and stage 5 chip for thunderbird turbo injectors 
Cable shift conversion 
800 hp intercooler 
All 2.5& 2.75 " intercooler tubing 
Copper oil lines for turbo feed and return 
Zinc plated oil pan and motor mounts 
Firewall modified for hydraulic clutch transmission
Hybrid motor mount brackets to use the newer trans 
Is installed 
Vr6 clutch, tdi flywheel 
Welded lowbroe 500 hp axles 
Trans has stock LSD shifts great 
All engine parts polished or painted 
All sway bars, strut bars and etc installed 
Poly mounts bushings and pieces 
Brembo brake rotors slotted and drilled 
All wheel disc brakes 
No cracks in any glass
NHRA roll cage installed front to rear 
Sparco seat 

The car: 1978 scirocco blue and yellow 
With flames hand painted and hand made louvers in hood 
3000$ paint job 
2000$ cage 
Aftermarket fuel cell same capacity as stock 
500 hp walbro fuel pump 
Billet aluminum fuel rail 
3.5 bar fpr 
Tial bov 
50mm stainless wastegate 
On and on 
Sick show quality drive to drag strip and waste the big block v8s 
Stock na ran 11s turboed 9's capable of more 

Road racing car converted to cruiser/bruiser 
All glass windows installed and entire wiring harness from 79 
Donor mostly new rubber seals new windshield etc 

Originally featured in magazines from 78-85 

Went on the classifieds & found it confusing 
Did not see a way to start a thread there
On this seperate forum there is a new post icon on top left 
But in classifieds I saw nothing

Will move this to trade forum later 

Willing to travel to pick up boat 
Car is in northwest and must be picked up


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

seriously?


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

deniseO30 said:


> seriously?


You looking for a new ride Denise?

It sounds like your boat may fit what he is looking for...


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

what's the blue book on a 78 VW? LOL 
this is my ride $8K restored around 2005 .. new paint is shot now (no garage) 

















4 years took first place at Carlise! 









Cars and boats.. zero return on $ lots of  along the way


----------



## Volksdragon (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes I'm serious 
Won't let me post pics because post count is too low 

And dude put your baby fiero away before it burns down 

1978 scirocco 10,000 $blue book bone stock and increasing 1-3k a year 
36 year old classic retro racer 
Now add 15,000 over 30 years plus another 3k in parts 
Plus 32,000 $ in labor at a conservative 15$ an hour
For my own time 

And that's what this is worth to me 
I'm willing to trade for a boat 5-20,000 depending on boat 

my build thread is documented step by step 

Fiero is nothing compared to what 
I have built,
A super car killer 
It weighs less than a fiero and has more power 

Your rich friends have a veyron? Zr1? 968 Porsche?

Wave at them when you out accelerate them 
Car weighs nothing more power to weight than any muscle car
V8 big blocks take 10 gs to make an 11 second quarter 
Old engine made 9.95 not sure what it will make in the quarter probably 
Faster 

The hybrid engine I built you can only buy in Europe 
I've built a monster no doubt about it 

I need to make ten posts so I can share links on here so brb
(F%%%king new account restrictions


----------



## Volksdragon (Aug 14, 2014)

333333


----------



## Volksdragon (Aug 14, 2014)

4444


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

You would be far better off selling the car outright then purchasing the boat you want but I bet the owner of the Helens walkabout would trade in a heartbeat he's in Hawaii right now but will be back on the mainland soon and Denise the fiero looks good and the best is its paid for and you have the boat


----------



## Volksdragon (Aug 14, 2014)

Hold your horses 
I'm still getting my post count up so you can actually see the beast


----------



## Volksdragon (Aug 14, 2014)

888


----------



## Volksdragon (Aug 14, 2014)

Okay here we go


----------



## Volksdragon (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Volksdragon (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm building a new downpipe in the garage from ss mandrel bends


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice wheels but where would I keep the fishing rods?


----------



## Volksdragon (Aug 14, 2014)

On the Thule roof rack included 

Still some space in the back above the 
Custom aluminum enclosure for the fuel cell 
And you could put stuff on the roll cage too 
Really though 
I'm looking for someone 
Who will trade my fast for your slow


----------



## bblument (Oct 22, 2012)

OK, I'll bite and be the first one to say it... without any offense or malice intended...

I've never understood "tuners." As a person who's been into cars most of my life, and currently own a personally restored 560SL and a renovated (meaning drives great but I don't do body work) 1982 Rabbit convertible, and a person with a great appreciation for all things Volkswagen (learned how to drive on a '69 Bus, and grew up with Beetles and a Squareback)... why, oh, WHY, would you take a 'rocco and turn into something that is NOT a 'rocco?!?!? OK, so you like your car the way it is, and take a great deal of pride in all the things you've changed about it... but it's no longer a 'rocco!

In any case, to echo others... if you don't want your car any more, sell it. Elsewhere. Take the money you get (which will be about 1/4 of what you spent... or less... just like boats if you tweak them with the "best" money can buy) and buy the boat you want. Are you sure you want a sailboat in the first place? Your attitude towards cars (not a judgement.. just an observation) would seem to lent itself more towards the cigarette boat crowd. 

OK... none of my business. Just thought the whole thread was kind of strange. 

Good luck. Hope you sell your car for a real high price, and find the boat of your dreams!

Best to you, 

Barry


----------



## Volksdragon (Aug 14, 2014)

Usually when someone apologizes first you know they are saying something dumb and you sir are no exception

And this car has a lot of history and famous companies involved in building it 
They made this a race car for drag racing in Orange County then stepped up 
To get it ready for bonneville salt flats 
The paint is 36 years old from those racing days and still great condition
The cage is NHRA certified and perfect condition

This car was bought new and turned into a race car for the son of the owner of EMPI and he did it himself with others 
His father died and he inherited the company 
His water cooled aftermarket parts business was built around this car 
Which ended up staying in their warehouse dry from 
Rain for 25 years

Regardless of what you say it's still a scirocco it's just not the baby 74 horse one they released in America because they don't trust you to speed with it

And FYI all parts are Volkswagen parts except the turbo ones 
Or the ones I built myself

You say it's not a scirocco 
I say it's one of, if not the fastest ever built 
With a turbo from another of the fastest sciroccos on the east coast

I have restored and owned 5 sciroccos and 4 cabriolets 
A 931 Porsche, a 956, several bugs but you know what 
Your opinion doesn't mean crap when you don't know the history of this car
If I don't trade it I will continue building it

And I have the magazines it featured in 30 years ago with the first 
Callaway turbo systems, it has also had a oettinger engine at one point

Learn about what your putting down, it's not that I don't want this anymore 
It's that I want to get back to cruising 
Who are you to judge my intentions 
Or tell me what I should do

If racing cars professionally or amateur
And building a car from the ground up makes it nothing 
You need a lobotomy

This is a purpose built car 
Not your grannies Datsun

So go bite elsewhere troll 
I've been scraping barnacles since before you were born



bblument said:


> OK, I'll bite and be the first one to say it... without any offense or malice intended...
> 
> I've never understood "tuners." As a person who's been into cars most of my life, and currently own a personally restored 560SL and a renovated (meaning drives great but I don't do body work) 1982 Rabbit convertible, and a person with a great appreciation for all things Volkswagen (learned how to drive on a '69 Bus, and grew up with Beetles and a Squareback)... why, oh, WHY, would you take a 'rocco and turn into something that is NOT a 'rocco?!?!? OK, so you like your car the way it is, and take a great deal of pride in all the things you've changed about it... but it's no longer a 'rocco!
> 
> ...


----------



## Volksdragon (Aug 14, 2014)

And yes this is a strange thread 
It takes a crazy mechanic to put 
together a car that can go over 200mph
And still be in one piece consistently 
And this is the second ground up 
Build it's gone through so everything is fresh right now 
And I offer that to whoever is interested in trading 
Before I race it and put miles on it 

The beer can your drinking fits inside my turbo, 
I could sell that for 2 grand and buy a crappy cal25 
But I'm willing to set my limits a tad higher for a 
Car with a wicked engine that could be tossed into any 74-2004 vw


----------



## bblument (Oct 22, 2012)

Volksdragon said:


> Usually when someone apologizes first you know they are saying something dumb and you sir are no exception
> 
> Who are you to judge my intentions
> Or tell me what I should do
> ...


Well, I guess I have three choices now. I could answer with the same amount of hostility you did, I could completely ignore this and your future posts, or I can make an attempt at making things better for both of us. I'll go with the latter and hope for the best.

Something you read INTO my first post on your thread bothered you, obviously, but if you read the post again you'll see that whatever it was doesn't exist.

I didn't apologize for anything, only prefaced it with the fact that I did NOT intend judgement, malice, or anything... I have no problem with folks doing things they enjoy. NONE. I did that because I've been on this planet long enough to know that some folks don't take kindly to other's opinions, and I realize that it's only my opinion. NO issues there. I was NOT telling you what you should and shouldn't do, although I did advise you that you'd probably do better selling your car outright than trying to trade it here.

I never said your car was nothing; I said it wasn't a Scirocco. I still stand by that, but perhaps a clarification is in order. To me, a Scirocco (or any other car) is a car designed and built by a manufacturer. Once many, many significant changes are made, i.e., the engine replaced, the transmission changed, the suspension replaced, the braking system replaced, yada yada, about the only thing that remains from the factory is the frame and the body, and even those have probably been modified. It is no longer the car that the manufacturer made. Can you still register it as a Scirocco? Sure.. the VIN number is still the same. Is it still the car Volkswagen intended it to be? No. That's all. It's not a value judgement of any kind, just an observation of fact. I wrote that I don't understand "tuners," and I don't. That doesn't mean that what they do doesn't have validity or take skill, it just means that my appreciation and desires in automobiles differs from theirs. That's all. So, I'll pass on the lobotomy. Some days, one HAS seemed like a good option, however.. 

My grandmother drove an Edsel, then a Ford Galaxy 500 before she passed many years ago. I drove a Datsun B210, when they were MAKING Datsun B210's... which brings me to my next point...

You scraping barnacles before I was born is highly unlikely, but I guess possible if you're in your mid 70s or older. If that's the case, congratulations and I think it's great you want to get back into sailing.

I guess I'll leave the troll thing alone. It's just a name.. I can take it.

As a said, and as I MEANT it the first time, you have my best wishes, and I do hope you have good luck selling your car and finding a great boat.

Barry


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Volks,

You are floating on thin water. First, the trade was not removed because we really have no rules against it, only outright selling stuff. Which you cannot do because you have not been here a year and you don't have 50 posts. 

Second, joining a forum because you want to get rid of something that has nothing whatsoever to do with the forum and then insulting the members, "dude," is not cool.

I suggest that you take your car to CraigsList or whatever local for sale outlet that you have as you'll more than likely have better luck there anyway.


----------



## Mr. Bubs (Aug 21, 2013)

Volksdragon said:


> And dude put your baby fiero away before it burns down


Really? You come in here, spamming up the forums and talking $hit? Why don't you come into chat for a good ol' fashion beatdown, @sshole.


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

What kind of sails does the car come with? Please tell me you at least have a main, jib and genoa.


----------



## boz86 (May 17, 2012)

Bless your heart.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Popcorn, this thread needs popcorn. 

Volks, I got a buddy with a Coronado 25, 1973. It floats, he's got a couple hundred hours of work and maybe 2500 in upgrades in it. 
He tried to sell it for 4k (others we advertised for that)
He's at 1500 now. Still no takers. 
Wanna trade?
BTW, it's sat on it's anchor for the past two years, untouched.


----------



## Volksdragon (Aug 14, 2014)

I find this more and more entertaining 
Trolls really think they can do a number
I know it's the scurvy and Jenkem they've been 
Huffing so I'll let it slide 

Thanks for the offer chuckles
I'm hesitant but 
Since you actually did something 
besides talk crap I'll consider looking at it 

28-35 range 
is what I was looking for 
Was looking at a macgregors earlier 
Also had an offer for a 68 Coronado 

Although I do like the Coronado model 
It is a stout old one and kind of heavy 

I'm interested what 2500$ was invested in
And how it was taken care of 
(Also I have property in the family in md, and 
could have someone look at it for me)


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

I had a long response I was drafting, but on second thought, I'll keep it simple.

Welcome to SailNet. 

MedSailor


----------

